# Organise Now Playing Menu



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

Just wondering, is there any way to organise the now playing menu on the tivo, so that programs are listed by title then date, rather than just date?


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

On most units (I don't know if there's any difference in the ones in the UK) you can use the S-O-R-T combination to enable 2 additional sorting options.

While in the Now Playing list, press these 4 buttons in succession... Slow, 0 (zero), Record, Thumbs up. (Get it? You can remember that with S-O-R-T )

You should then see a line at the bottom of the screen telling you about your Sort options.

If you reboot the machine, you'll have to re-enable it.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

I'm sorry to say we don't have that option on our UK boxes.


----------



## 20039700 (Apr 24, 2006)

just wondering if there has been any development on this issue.

i am aware tha you can organise the now playing menu in tivoweb, but i want to be able to do it on the tivo itself?
any ideas?

cheers


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Basically not - but I do have a work in progress along these lines


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

mikerr said:


> Basically not - but I do have a work in progress along these lines


 :up: :up: :up:


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Basically not - but I do have a work in progress along these lines


Doing an internal alphabetical sort on the list of titles, then changing the dates in the Now Showing DB?


----------



## Paperface (Sep 14, 2005)

I've always thought it would be nice to be able to put shows into folders in Now Playing, but I doubt that is even possible. Do newer Tivos do that?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Yes, the newer US tivos do folders.

..and yes it is possible to hack it if you think laterally - I'm not ready to unleash it on you all yet though !


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> ..and yes it is possible to hack it if you think laterally - I'm not ready to unleash it on you all yet though !


Don't know about folders, but you could re-sort the list by any item you liked by 'adjusting' the dates on the recordings....


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

I played with a hack to do this. It involved changing the recorded dates to simulate alphabetical order, storing the true date in an error text field.

Mikerr; if you look in the code for my script to sync Now Playing between two TiVos you'll find a way of creating an item in Now Playing which will run a script when "played". This would let you have a way of switching views using the TiVo interface. Unfortunately it requires a small patch to tivoapp.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

That's the great thing about tivo hacking in TCL - its all open source - so easy to learn from.

I'm keeping track of the original dates and info with a text file, sticking it in the error field might have been cleaner...


----------

